# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Glock 43 vs. Smith & Wesson M&P Shield Comparison

## DonGlock26

*Glock 43 vs. Smith & Wesson M&P Shield Comparison (HD)*





 :Thumbsup20:

----------

Old Ridge Runner (04-28-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

My first condition is how it fits into my 'baseball mitt' hands, then when I extend my arm towards the target do the sights line up without making adjustments.  The M&P 9mm passed both these tests, Glocks, so far , not so much.  This is like choosing between a Chevy and a Ford.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-25-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

> My first condition is how it fits into my 'baseball mitt' hands, then when I extend my arm towards the target do the sights line up without making adjustments.  The M&P 9mm passed both these tests, Glocks, so far , not so much.  This is like choosing between a Chevy and a Ford.


Your priorities are correct in my book. Try the Gen 4 Glock 17. The grip is better than the older Glocks.

----------


## usfan

> My first condition is how it fits into my 'baseball mitt' hands, then when I extend my arm towards the target do the sights line up without making adjustments.  The M&P 9mm passed both these tests, Glocks, so far , not so much.  This is like choosing between a Chevy and a Ford.


That m&p 9 full size is a real sleeper in service 9s.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-28-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

I need another 9, I have to test drive the Gen 4 first.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-28-2015)

----------


## usfan

One of the things i am most impressed about the M&P 9 is the way it cycles the brass.  You can empty a magazine, fast or slow.. & you will have a neat pile of brass at your feet.  Most other semis scatter them all over.  I have a compact 9 that sprays the empties all over.  And as a reloader, i dutifully gather up all the empties.  That is also one reason i like revolvers so much.. no scouring the landscape looking for brass.

I like the glock.  It is already a classic.  the reliability is unmatched.  But i have 3 or 4 other autos i am equally confident in.  The M&P smith is one of them.  It is more accurate for me than the glock.  I have an sccy that is reliable, but it is very compact & is not as accurate of a shooter for range work.  But for overall reliability, weight, accuracy, size, & price, nothing beats the smith M&P.  You can get them for $100 or more cheaper than glocks, with extra mags & grip back straps.  I think i saw one recently for $420, shipped to your FFL.  The cheapest glocks are nearly $600.  It is American made, & very solid.  For someone looking for a reliable 9mm auto, there really isn't anything better.  My solution is to have several.   :Big Grin:   I think i have ~ 10 9mms.  They are about half & half compacts & full size.  the full size are more fun at the range.. better accuracy, less recoil.. but the compacts are better to carry.  My favorite for carry are the lcr revolver in 9mm by ruger, & the sccy 11+1 auto.  I like the kahr 9 compacts a lot, too, but at 7+1 it does not compare to the capacity.. might as well carry the revolver.  I don't like to keep one in the chamber with the kahr, since it is single action & has a lighter trigger.

----------


## DonGlock26

I had a 9mm M&P. It was a great pistol. I ditched it from a G-17 Gen4 for a few reasons. The grip just didn't work for me. 
This was a matter of personal taste and no knock on the pistol. I had an early model and S&W made some changes to increase
reliability and accuracy (dead trigger issue and barrel accuracy at 25 yrds). Rather than upgrade the pistols at no cost to the consumer, 
S&W refused and said that we were on our own. THAT really pissed me off. 

I hear that the .40 M&P is one of the best pistols in that caliber. The upgraded M&P 9mm's are probably excellent. I'm
just done with S&W. It is also more complicated to work on.

You can be your own Glock-Smith after watching a disassembly and reassembly video on You Tube. You can buy plenty
of Glock parts and keep your Glock running for your lifetime. Magazines are cheap and plentiful.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> I had a 9mm M&P. It was a great pistol. I ditched it from a G-17 Gen4 for a few reasons. The grip just didn't work for me. 
> This was a matter of personal taste and no knock on the pistol. I had an early model and S&W made some changes to increase
> reliability and accuracy (dead trigger issue and barrel accuracy at 25 yrds). Rather than upgrade the pistols at no cost to the consumer, 
> S&W refused and said that we were on our own. THAT really pissed me off. 
> 
> I hear that the .40 M&P is one of the best pistols in that caliber. The upgraded M&P 9mm's are probably excellent. I'm
> just done with S&W. It is also more complicated to work on.
> 
> You can be your own Glock-Smith after watching a disassembly and reassembly video on You Tube. You can buy plenty
> of Glock parts and keep your Glock running for your lifetime. Magazines are cheap and plentiful.


One of the other litmus tests I use when buying a weapon (that is not going to be a Safe Queen) is the availability of aftermarket and OEM components to customize for show or go.  One thing the Austrian gun does have going for it are the variety of bling and upgrades available, versus the M&P, from what I've seen.  Of course one can not beat a good old Browning 1911 for replacement parts.

----------

